# MEO prices



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It appears MEO have a special offer some of you might like to know about.

They've just offered me 100 MBPS unlimited internet

Land line with free calls to PT land line numbers

2 SIM cards for my cellphones that give me 600 minutes of free calls per month per phone (I get to keep the same numbers)

120 TV channels

Free calls to umpteen countries between 9 pm - 9 am

All for €59.99 per month on a 2 year contract with that price fixed for the 2 year term.

Personally, I reckon that's a cracker jack deal and IIRC, they offered me the same package for .€99.99 a few months ago.


----------

